# Is this '1948' Longines genuine?



## MatthewUsher (Dec 18, 2015)

I am making my first foray into the world of vintage watches and have stumbled across what I think is a beautiful 1948 Longines watch (unsure if that is exact year):










Photograph 1










Photo 2: Inside of the case

I have no issue with the price, however I do want to ascertain if it is 100% original if possible. Using a watch identifier (http://www.vintagewatchresources.com/watch_identifier.php) I was able to find several Longines watches which were similar however not identical (http://www.vintagewatchresources.com/list.php?tl=qry&mfr_id=2&mens_ladies=1&cd_id=1&dial_long_name=2&dial_long_emblem=2&dial_model_name=1&hm_id=17). I don't know how accurate these watch identifiers are though so I didn't want to trust it blindly. I have asked the seller for a serial number and any owners history information but he hasn't responded as of yet.

Any assistance gauging whether it is authentic would be appreciated really. I am tempted to buy it anyway as I love the face of the watch but it would be nice to know if it authentic.

Thanks! Feel free to ask if you need any more info, however I do not have much to go on.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

need to see the movement really, but looks okay so far. Might have the 12.68 movement similar to this one I had from 1960


----------



## MatthewUsher (Dec 18, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> need to see the movement really, but looks okay so far. Might have the 12.68 movement similar to this one I had from 1960


 It is good to know that you didn't write it off as soon as you saw it! As it is fairly cheap, I think I may give it a shot and take it to be serviced/looked over and get an opinion on it then. I will ask to see the movement but I don't imagine he will be able to open it up himself, although you never know. Lovely piece by the way, that's a great photo.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

there are undervalued in my humble, but that can be good - no one would do a modern fake of an inexpensive watch and add that level of dirt/patination to the dial to make it worth less.

welcome to the forum. Leave your wallet at the door, as it will be permanently empty from now on!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, additionally to what's been said already, it looks to be in period, mid 40's to mid 50's or thereabouts. but note also from the photo it looks as if it has some "Fauxing" issues with the dial - - slight markings or pittings and you will really need to see it for real to know if this will bother you much. Lots of folks like this patina and consider it part of the ageing process, others will detest it - - only you can decide which camp you fall into. :yes:

I like the piece - - but what do I know, it's for you to wear and enjoy!

|Welcome to RLT, it's a great place to be!

:toot:


----------



## MatthewUsher (Dec 18, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> there are undervalued in my humble, but that can be good - no one would do a modern fake of an inexpensive watch and add that level of dirt/patination to the dial to make it worth less.
> 
> welcome to the forum. Leave your wallet at the door, as it will be permanently empty from now on!


 That is true, I hadn't thought of it like that. And thanks!!



mel said:


> Well, additionally to what's been said already, it looks to be in period, mid 40's to mid 50's or thereabouts. but note also from the photo it looks as if it has some "Fauxing" issues with the dial - - slight markings or pittings and you will really need to see it for real to know if this will bother you much. Lots of folks like this patina and consider it part of the ageing process, others will detest it - - only you can decide which camp you fall into. :yes:
> 
> I like the piece - - but what do I know, it's for you to wear and enjoy!
> 
> ...


 It's comforting that it seems to roughly suit the date he provided. I did notice the patina you mentioned, and I like it but I think I'd have to see it in person to fully decide. I'll give him a message after work and put in an offer.

Thank you for the welcome! Hopefully I'll be sticking around


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You'll NEED to stick around Matthew, we like you already - - folks who take time to say "Thanks" are ALWAYS appreciated around here!

Take Care, let us know how you get on? :yes:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Martin.


----------



## MatthewUsher (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I'll make sure to post an update regarding the watch next month!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Three Likes in four postrs - - you've started well Matthew! I've given you another one, that'll make it 100% :yes:


----------

